

Hacker News Kansai Meetup #2 (Japan) - Friday 28/9/2012 - ekianjo

Just a quick note to let HN readers know that we are organizing a HN Kansai Meetup in Kyoto, Japan, this coming Friday 28th of September from 19h30 to 21h30. This is the second time that we are organizing such an event, and we would be very pleased to see the attendees list grow.<p>If you are in the area, please feel free to join ! You can register for the event at our Doorkeeper page: 
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/1688<p>Please up / pass this piece of news around you so that everyone knows about this event! If you have any question please feel free to post it in the comments below.
======
ronyeh
Hi!

I live in California, but will happen to be in Osaka that week. I will try to
drop by the meetup for a bit to say hi. :-)

One question about the venue. Was the place picked because it is where you had
previous meetups? If there is no specific reason, would it be possible to move
the venue closer to the metro (say, Shijō station, or even Kyoto Eki)?

It would make it much easier for folks who are not living in Kyoto to find.

Anyways, if that is not possible, I understand. I'll still try to drop by to
say hi to folks.

Ron

~~~
ekianjo
Very nice if you can actually join while you are in Osaka! The place was
picked-up because one of our members is providing the venue - we will consider
other venues in case the attendance grows beyond the space available. Anyway,
since you are registered for the event, you will see updates for the venue as
we progress in the planning.

If you have trouble knowing how to get there, etc, please contact me (you will
find my email in my profile).

~~~
ronyeh
No problem! That location is fine. I'm sure I'll find my way there... :-)

By the way, do the Starbucks / McDonald's in Kyoto and Osaka provide free
WiFi? Just trying to figure out where to get some free Internet while I'm away
from my hotel.

------
sgdesign
I'll be there! And here's a direct link to the registration page so you don't
have to copy/paste: <http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/1688>

------
nourishingvoid
Wow, nice to see this sort of thing in the Kansai area! I'm keen to meet some
other HNers so I'll be there.

------
DesignUtensil
Won't be able to make it, hope you guys have a great time!

------
Moti
This is just awesome, I'm really happy this is happening in Kansai, my thanks
to the organizers.

I'm based in Kobe, definitely will be there.

